

Ask HN:  Can some code be considered art? - detokaal

Some code just seems to have an aesthetic appeal on par with physical beauty.  You just stare at it going "Wow, that's amazingly brilliant."
======
mannicken
According to Tolstoy, anything, which transfers emotions of the author could
be considered art.

------
chrisaycock
I think many of the quines and polygots out there are beautiful. Plus some of
the "code golf" examples, as long as they aren't obfuscated, are usually
educational.

------
dekomote
I consider coding to be something in between art and industry. Creativity and
production.

------
adamzap
Could you give an example?

~~~
detokaal
Sure. One of my favorites is still the doctest module in Python library.
Elegant is how I would describe it.

